# Paracord Collar (updated 2/18)



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So when the BF and I went to Home Depot the other week we found some really awesome paracord and Kenny decided that he wanted to make Odin a collar. Well I got home from work today and BLAM!!! Odin was wearing his new collar. I think it turned out nice. If anyone wants one shoot me a PM. Pretty awesome 

Showin the reflective on the black.









Showin off the hardware.









He wouldn't sit still so i made him lay down lol









Green side









Black side









Detail shot









As a whole









My fave shot


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice! I just bought paracord bracelets for me and my girls.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Nice! I just bought paracord bracelets for me and my girls.


we can make them custom now, Kenny's good at it


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Paracord Collar*

How much? What colors? How are they sized? Pretty sweet!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> How much? What colors? How are they sized? Pretty sweet!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks! i'm thinkin $20 and theres a bunch of colors. red, green, dk green, black with reflective, the green here is Gecko and they have all kinds of tans and browns, blues, yellow. i'll try to make a list. and there is no adjustment to the collar so they arent super tight but I would need an exact neck measurement.

oh and the hardware is 4x4 off road inspired


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Paracord Collar*

Any pinks or purples by chance? All of my males have nice collars but they had no girly colors for Buffy and those are super cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Any pinks or purples by chance? All of my males have nice collars but they had no girly colors for Buffy and those are super cute!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i'll have to look for girly colors, i didnt notice cuz well Odin wouldnt like pink very much. ill check tomorrow and let u know 

oh and glow in the dark!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Paracord Collar*



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i'll have to look for girly colors, i didnt notice cuz well Odin wouldnt like pink very much. ill check tomorrow and let u know
> 
> oh and glow in the dark!


Lol no I wouldn't imagine he would  ha thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

can you make mulitiple styles of braids. iv made two myself. learned it in a school.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

i was actually getting on to post pics till i saw this tread. i think yours looks alot better


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ttn_box said:


> i was actually getting on to post pics till i saw this tread. i think yours looks alot better


thanks, and yeah my boyfriend is the one makin them and he is learning the different styles. so there will be more pics in the future


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet!!!! Looks awesome. I'm gunna have to get one for D  maybe red. He looks pretty good in that red one he just got


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

*Paracord Collar*

That's awesome! If Cain ever stops growing ill have to get one for him lol. I might just do it anyway  lol. That's the only thing holding me back from getting him a new collar. He's still growing and the one we have now will keep adjusting for a while. But I really like those! If there's pink ill have to get one for Sheba too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Sweet!!!! Looks awesome. I'm gunna have to get one for D  maybe red. He looks pretty good in that red one he just got


oh yes! D looks good in red!  and will give us an excuse to get together lol!



Cain's Mom said:


> That's awesome! If Cain ever stops growing ill have to get one for him lol. I might just do it anyway  lol. That's the only thing holding me back from getting him a new collar. He's still growing and the one we have now will keep adjusting for a while. But I really like those! If there's pink ill have to get one for Sheba too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh yeah we are still looking for pink lol. but yeah we are trying to think of a way to put a lil adjustment in the collar so that people like u with growing dogs can still get one lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

if you want pink go to an army surplus store. the one i go to has a whole wall of 550/paracord. 
hope you dont mind me sharing also but these are the two i made

































if you do i can remove them. wouldnt wanna thread jack


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice about the surplus store, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright y'all i've gotten alot of interest in these collars but no official orders with sizes. So we did up a few more to see if we could get some more interest. these are premade so if you see one u like and its the right size i can ship it ASAP. $20 including shipping. if you want the clevis hardware like on Odin's collar then its an extra $5. There are lots of other colors available, just ask! will be purchasing red and royal purple today.

Measurements are of the paracord portion, hardware usually adds an inch or two to the length.

Camo 17"









Pink Camo and Reflective Black 16"









Royal Blue and White 15"









all three...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I keep forgetting to measure D's neck. I have to get ready for a tattoo here in a bit but ill measure it when I'm done.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I keep forgetting to measure D's neck. I have to get ready for a tattoo here in a bit but ill measure it when I'm done.


sweet! ur the reason im getting red today  did u want just red or another color with it?


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

what kind of braid is the blue and white one? i really like it


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'd be interested in getting one. Do you have a list of available colors? We'd probably want to go with black and green possibly, or a solid black/camo combo.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ttn_box said:


> what kind of braid is the blue and white one? i really like it


its actually the same as the rest, king cobra i think.... but the white and blue contrast so nicely. we double weave it so the first layer is blue and white and the second layer is the same just on top.



Carriana said:


> I'd be interested in getting one. Do you have a list of available colors? We'd probably want to go with black and green possibly, or a solid black/camo combo.


mmm not officially. but theres lotsa greens available.

Gecko (the green in Odin's collar)
Lime Green
Kelly Green 
Forest Green
Army Green 
Kelly Green Camo (kinda like the Pink Camo but with green)

and theres even more Camo colors. Here's the ones I know the names of.
Classic Camo (like the one above)
Desert Camo
Black and White Camo
Blue Camo

I dont have all of these in stock but they are easily available.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

ok i see what your saying. you should start a FB page. i have one called "paracord for rescues" but its just a few boxer owners who like it


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ttn_box said:


> ok i see what your saying. you should start a FB page. i have one called "paracord for rescues" but its just a few boxer owners who like it


Yeah I might do that eventually... for right now I wanna make sure we can handle volume before I go crazy. Lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahahaha! whatta a great idea!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> hahahaha! whatta a great idea!


Thanks Stan! I want to strength test these so I can advertise how strong they are but I'm not sure how. The clevis hook on Odin's is rated at 300+lbs I think and the carabeeners on the others are at least 200lbs. The paracord itself is 160 lb break strength but then its woven and doubled back over. Either way I know they are tough...  can I talk u into one? Lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I believe so...  As far as testing: get a hook it in a tree and strength test one of each size or make.. drapped over limb hanging swinging and sawing motion... then test it with the clip and popping it more crazy than you ever would with a dog... 

TRY TO DESTROY IT.. you 'll find all the weaknesses.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> I believe so...  As far as testing: get a hook it in a tree and strength test one of each size or make.. drapped over limb hanging swinging and sawing motion... then test it with the clip and popping it more crazy than you ever would with a dog...
> 
> TRY TO DESTROY IT.. you 'll find all the weaknesses.


Sweet! I'll get Kenny on it, I wouldn't have thought about the back and forth or the popping. Good thought. And yeah if u want one let me know


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks!! I'll get the measurements for the lil snooty dog...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> its actually the same as the rest, king cobra i think.... but the white and blue contrast so nicely. we double weave it so the first layer is blue and white and the second layer is the same just on top.
> 
> mmm not officially. but theres lotsa greens available.
> 
> ...


Okay, I think either black with kelly green or black with kelly green camo.. Which do you think would look best? I'm afraid the camo pattern might get overpowered by the solid. black


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Okay, I think either black with kelly green or black with kelly green camo.. Which do you think would look best? I'm afraid the camo pattern might get overpowered by the solid. black


Yeah u might loose some of the detail in the kelly green camo. But good ol black and Kelly Green always looks good. And if this is for Loki then with his red he'll look all irishy and stuff :cheers: lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah u might loose some of the detail in the kelly green camo. But good ol black and Kelly Green always looks good. And if this is for Loki then with his red he'll look all irishy and stuff :cheers: lol


Of course it is for Loki - I will order one for my future puppy if and when I get her 

Speaking of new additions - weren't you going to get around to making an announcement? I am all curious now!

ETA: Oh yeah, I did his measurement at mid-neck and it was 21"


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Of course it is for Loki - I will order one for my future puppy if and when I get her
> 
> Speaking of new additions - weren't you going to get around to making an announcement? I am all curious now!
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, I did his measurement at mid-neck and it was 21"


sweet! i will get Kenny on it, u want just Kelly Green and Black. and ill do the paracord part at 20" so that the hardware will make up that last bit. 

and yes, i was gunna try and make my announcement from work, but i got too busy... im home now. so gimme a sec


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you have yellow? Red and yellow might look cool together. Kinda fiery


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Do you have yellow? Red and yellow might look cool together. Kinda fiery


i can do yellow  they have Orange too and not that it would look good with red but i saw one that was like a neon green and yellow camo  so many colors i want to buy but i gotta sell a few collars first lol.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Have you come up with anything new? Just made this a few days ago

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just these 3 styles for now.

single wide








Slider








double wide









still workin on other designs but u can follow me hear too https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blue-Dragon-Territory/428496110565127


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

These are really neat looking! I particularly like how bright the colors are, too.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

I just saw this thread, im really tempted to get one for luna, but she's growing so fast I should probably wait a bit. Where in NorCal are you? Might not even have to ship it lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

davidandluna said:


> I just saw this thread, im really tempted to get one for luna, but she's growing so fast I should probably wait a bit. Where in NorCal are you? Might not even have to ship it lol


yeah i didnt even notice thats where ur from. lol. im in the Sacramento area. North Highlands to be exact.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

I really like the slider idea so its not a one size fits one like most. If been trying to figure how to make them more adjustable came up with this so far

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> still workin on other designs but u can follow me hear too https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blue-Dragon-Territory/428496110565127


Just liked it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Shoot, I might just have to get one soon and then one when she's full grown, were in citrus heights and I work pretty clothes to north highlands in antelope


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ttn_box said:


> Just liked it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank u!



davidandluna said:


> Shoot, I might just have to get one soon and then one when she's full grown, were in citrus heights and I work pretty clothes to north highlands in antelope


oh hell yeah. i grew up in citrus heights. my parents still live there. but i bought my own house now and this is the area that is more affordable as u know. lol. but i work in Folsom so im sure i drive past u every day.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I definitely know what you mean about that haha, I was living off sayonara by the sunrise mall because it was cheap rent, they cleaned it up a bit but its still a tweaker haven and we had some trouble with our landlord because of our dog... I guess having a "PitBull" is more of a concern to a landlord than tenants doing meth but oh well, were actually trying to find an apartment or a duplex in north highlands or antelope that's dog friendly, pretty much nothing in citrus heights or Roseville is.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a bracelet that my boy gave me, made like this. I thought this would be a cool idea. Very nice!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I have a bracelet that my boy gave me, made like this. I thought this would be a cool idea. Very nice!


Thank ya kindly sir!



davidandluna said:


> Yeah I definitely know what you mean about that haha, I was living off sayonara by the sunrise mall because it was cheap rent, they cleaned it up a bit but its still a tweaker haven and we had some trouble with our landlord because of our dog... I guess having a "PitBull" is more of a concern to a landlord than tenants doing meth but oh well, were actually trying to find an apartment or a duplex in north highlands or antelope that's dog friendly, pretty much nothing in citrus heights or Roseville is.


Ugh, yeah not sayonara! Yuk. They just rented the house across the street from me, although I don't know their dog policy. But yeah, I hear ya. Its hard to link from my phone but Chako Pit Bull rescue is sacramento based and they have a list on their FB of pit bull friendly rescues in the area. Maybe that will help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, ill check that out... And just wondering I may be reading it wrong but did you mean PitBull friendly apartments or something not rescues?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha yeah thats what I meant! Pit bull friendly apartments lol! Sorry I didn't proof read 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## montez25 (Apr 9, 2013)

I want one. The double wide. Black reflective and purple. With a Chrome buckle. 19 inch neck. Can you help me?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

montez25 said:


> I want one. The double wide. Black reflective and purple. With a Chrome buckle. 19 inch neck. Can you help me?


Pm me and we can talk about it for sure!


----------

